# Savinelli or Nording



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I am about ready to purchase another quality briar. I have a Nording natural that I like very much. But I read good things about Sav's. All I know for sure is it will be a natural.
Any thoughts and opinions will be welcome. I would like to stay in that general price range.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

the savinelli natural that i had was hands down my best smoker. but then I dropped it out the window :banghead:

Go with the sav.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm gonna have to vote for Nording, I have 3 and all are great smokers.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I forgot to mention that a smaller bowl than the Nording's would be nice.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I have 5 Savinelli pipes, all great smokers. I've never had a natural but have been told they have a lot of fills in them that really stand out because they're unfinished. If you're looking for a Sav without breaking the bank, Iwan Reis has a nice looking one under their name at a very low price here:

IRC Exclusive Sandblast | Chicago's Pipe, Cigar & Tobacco Store | Iwan Ries & Co.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I think that you need to experience both of them yourself and compare.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

You can't go wrong with either of those brands. Post some pics, let's see what your talking about.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmm,

Seems like the consensus here is I should decide by flipping a coin. If the coin comes down, I win.

Part of me says to go for the Nording, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Another part says to go with the Savinelli, so as not to miss out on another pleasure.

Any advice on bowl sizes with the Savenelli. The only drawback to the Nording is the huge bowl.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know what the size of the bowl is in your Nording, but if you don't want a large bowl in a Sav stay away from the Hercules, EX and KS designations. They would be somewhere in the neighborhood of a Dunhill 6 which is a rather large bowl. Maybe shoot for something comparable to a Dunhill 4, which would be a medium size, or 3 if you want even smaller.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Should you buy a Nording or a Savinelli? 

Yes.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I have never had a bad Nording and I have had many. I also have never seen a Nording that is drilled badly, even the $40 Eriksen seconds.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

There are many Nordings with smaller bowls, just stay away from the big bowl freehands. None of mine are freehands, and two of them were cheap, one was like 45 bucks and the other was like 60.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I say go with the Sav, all my experience with them is positive..


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I love my Savinelli Anni 120, despite it being a filter pipe. I just don't use the filter and it smokes super. I'd get the Savinelli just for variety, since you're not likely to get a bad pipe in any case.


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

You cant go wrong with either one but, as a long time Savinelli fan, I will have to say Savinelli. Just my preference.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

One nice thing about the Savinelli Naturals is that you can usually find them with either lucite or vulcanite stems. Since I'm not a fan of filtered pipes I like that the lucite versions (don't know about the other) are filter-less so no adapter is needed.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

I have two Nordings that I love and I also have a Sav that I love. I say, if you already have a Nording, then buy the Sav! Variety is the spice of life...or something like that.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have 8 Savs and 1 Nording. All are great pipes, and I plan to buy more of each. If you already have a Nording, I'd say to get a Sav. With either, you are unlikely to get a bad pipe. They are a little different in look and feel, though both smoke very well, so you may as well try both.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I went with a Savinelli Series III #315 Natural. I am smoking my first half bowl in it as I type. Pretty impressive smoker considering it is not even close to being broken in.

An earlier post in this thread cautioned about number of fills. I took it out in the sunlight to give it a thorough inspection and the fills are minimal. Not that they matter to me. I have been down a lot of roads, not all of them paved. So I don't care if my pipes also take on that look. I only buy pipes that 1) give me a good smoke and 2) feel good in my mouth and hand. Pretty is so far down the list as to not be found.


----------

